# good forex broker



## trinity2009 (15 Mar 2009)

Hi

Can you please advise a good forex broker for the newbies? I tried to do it myself, but was disappointed in this idea. There are a lot of SCAM reviews about absolutely each forex broker ( http://www.forexrealm.com/brokers-reviews/  or 
http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/public/forex_broker_reviews  etc)

Thanks a lot


----------



## beekeeper (15 Mar 2009)

Hi

This all depends on what level you arewith your trading. I use worldspreds and OANDA and find both of them ok. 

You will never get a perfect platform but i find both of these the most user friendly.

Beekeeper


----------



## trinity2009 (20 Mar 2009)

OK, I see. Thanks a lot. Will try with Oanda.


----------



## merjock (22 Mar 2009)

Hi Trinity2009

I'm trading Forex with Alpari UK with reasonable success 
(google them to find their web-site).They are a dedicated forex broker
and they use the Metatrader 4 platform which is very user friendly.
You can open an account in Euro with them, and their minimum 
deposit is only €200.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Harrison (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks for information


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Apr 2009)

Oilgeezer - I note that in all eight of your posts on Askaboutmoney, you recommend this UK website. Have you any connection with the site?


----------



## QeeLee (22 Apr 2009)

Try www.betonmarkets.com - they are fantastic!


----------



## BrazilNut (8 May 2009)

Hi there,

I trade forex now for 7 years and recently (October) I've signed up for an account with Tamley Global Markets (www.tamley.com).
They are based in UK and their spreads are very low on the majors.
I've traded with many forex brokers in the past, like Oanda, CMC, and others, but the problem I always had is that they usually wide their spreads a lot.

The thing to do with any Forex broker is to test their platform using a Demo Account. You can signup for Tamley's here.

Tamley's platform has too many functions and took me a while to get used to it. I don't use half of the stuff they have there!!

On another note, some chaps are trying to organize a meet-up for Forex traders in Dublin, is anyone interested in join?
We might go out for a pint or two and talk about Forex inbetween!! hehehe 

Take care.


----------



## Tondel (22 May 2009)

try forex-metal.com
I trade successfully with them.


----------



## alfred (25 May 2009)

I own a website with a significant amount of information regarding Forex software.  A lot of people leave their reviews and results they have had with specific software packages.  I hope that some of you can find some stuff to help you.  I worked really hard on the site, and hope that it has something for everyone.  Let me know if it helps!  I'd buy you a pint, but I have no chance to make it to Dublin this year!

Alfred -


----------



## Coleybar (2 Jun 2009)

If you are lookin to  buy sterling currency cash or draft / bank transfer i have found a crowd Better Rate Bureau located in Aughnacloy Co. Tyrone  and Enniskillen 028 85556888 who give a much better deal than Banks. I saved over €750 euro changing with them recently when I bought my car north of the border


----------



## ccraig (3 Jun 2009)

also try currency.ie
in Ireland and Uk.

Like anything try your bank first, call these guys but always make sure you ask all sides what the total fees are and the exchange rates


----------

